# Plasterboard Wall



## simelwill (Jun 4, 2006)

I have just built a new plasterboard wall in my apartment seperating my kitchen from my living room - can i paint directly onto the plasterboard or do i have to skim it with plaster first=?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Depends if it needs to be "stopped" (screw or faster heads plastered over, and any corners need to the filled with finishing compound, sanded etc).

But if not, it should be "sealed" with the correct sealer paint for the plasterboard before painting.

Assuming that your "plasterboard" is like our "gib-board"


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea your want to do like kiwiguy and then seal it. Also if you going to want to put wallpaper up your need to get it nice smooth by wet sanding and the seal it.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

You should plaster it with drywall compound in the joints and seams, you would also use drywall tape over the seams or you will get cracks where the seams are ("corner bead" on corners). If you don't want dust Wet sand with a sponge or Rag. Sealing with a primer helps the paint adhere better, and if you don't you will use more paint as the new wall will soak it up like a sponge.

also You can Get the Primer/sealer tinted to the color you are painting so you won't need as much paint to cover the primer.


----------

